# Dog's Reaction to Words 'Bath' & 'Walk'



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

I guess he doesn't like a bath.






Roger


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

But this one does!

http://www.youtube.com/user/Stuperousfunker#p/a/u/1/brdE5fdtS4I

Roger


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not sure I like the "teasing" of the first dog but that second one looked amazingly content and happy! Being a water breed would help I suppose :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Now, if that was a cat.............!!!


----------

